# Vape King Krugersdorp Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/16)

​
Come and join us for the grand opening of Vape King Krugersdorp. Next to Westwood arms pub!

See our newest home and join us on the day for amazing specials and giveaways!

Hope to see you all there!



[RSVP=29495]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Boktiet - 1 - _Congrats guys_
Marius Combrink - 2
Stroodlepuff - 1
xRuan - 4 - _Yipeee_

Total: 8

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/16)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (13/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 71567​


Jeepers! That's worth a drive to Krugersdorp from here!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (13/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 71567​



WOW those are great prices.

well done Vape King !!!


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/10/16)

wow those prices are crazy
will defo try and make it


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/10/16)

Any chance there will be specials on mods? I bought a ipower from VK northcliff and i HATE the damn thing


----------



## Boktiet (13/10/16)

Hi @Stroodlepuff 
Would that be the Smok TF-RTA G2 or G4?


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (13/10/16)

Woah epic prices. Now if only this was in durban 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff
> Would that be the Smok TF-RTA G2 or G4?



Hi Boktiet it is the G4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Any chance there will be specials on mods? I bought a ipower from VK northcliff and i HATE the damn thing



None at this stage unfortunately


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/10/16)

Hope you have a couple of those evods in stock. Looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes (14/10/16)

How many of the Smok tanks will be available on Saturday?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (16/10/16)

I wanted to go, but my back unfortunately did not want to. Hope you all enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (24/10/16)

Oh dang this is GREAT news!!!


----------

